# Colnago Flatbar



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

Frednago


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow! It looks pretty!!
Detailed information would be welcomed!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is painful to look at.


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> That is painful to look at.


I'll go back to drop bars on it, for your eyes sake.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ComesAtime said:


> I'll go back to drop bars on it, for your eyes sake.


Much better. Now, I can sleep tonight. LOL I knew I had already seen that frame and fence before.

What made you go with the flat bars and the different saddle? Where did you get the campy levers for the flat bar?


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Much better. Now, I can sleep tonight. LOL I knew I had already seen that frame and fence before.
> 
> What made you go with the flat bars and the different saddle? Where did you get the campy levers for the flat bar?


I bought them on ebay. The frame gets neglected and I wanted to try something different. I was gonna sell it but the resale isn't worth it to me so this is the result for now. Should be fun for local sunset rides around the area when I don't feel like getting suited up.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ComesAtime said:


> I bought them on ebay. The frame gets neglected and I wanted to try something different. I was gonna sell it but the resale isn't worth it to me so this is the result for now. Should be fun for local sunset rides around the area when I don't feel like getting suited up.


How the heck are you neglecting that frame? I would hate to see what else you have in your stable. If it was my size, I would give you an offer for it, but it is just a tad bit small since I need a 53.


----------

